# Lathe stand with levelling system.



## th62 (Nov 19, 2017)

This is my lathe and stand, 280 x 700 Impala (Optimum Maschinen). The stand I threw away and made my own with built in levelling. The stand is made from 50mm heavy wall tubing I had lying around, some new RHS, some 50mm x 8mm flat and some 65mm x 8mm angle I also bought.
Made in two sections, the bottom section of which is loxined to the floor. It has a drawer at top and two shelves under, the top of which holds chucks, faceplate, change gears and steadies, while the bottom shelf just holds steel stock, the drawer holds, micrometers, verniers, reamers, centre drills and so on. The coolant system is housed behind the stand. Pictures to come.
The top section is of 65mm angle and has a small shelf at front under the chip tray for odds and sods. It's affixed to the the lower section by way of four 12mm x 1.25 bolts welded to the underneath. Leveling is by way of these four bolts. I tried the adjustment out before settling on this system, very happy with the results - 5 minutes tops to level, much quicker than fiddling around with shims. Managed to get it level within .02mm on first leveling effort. Probably a bit flukish but I didn't mess with it after that.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 19, 2017)

I like your leveling setup better than using leveling feet. Is the base bolted to the floor?


----------



## th62 (Nov 19, 2017)

Z2V said:


> I like your leveling setup better than using leveling feet. Is the base bolted to the floor?


Yep, just dynabolts.


----------



## larry4406 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice simple design.  It is like the spanning beam design that I have seen on on the net.

What does this mean "_the bottom section of which is* loxined* to the floor_"?  Aussie term for bolting to concrete?


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 19, 2017)

That's a great setup, and nicely finished. Mike


----------



## Z2V (Nov 19, 2017)

I was wondering about the “ loxined” also


----------



## Fitter Bill (Nov 19, 2017)

This is my guess for “loxined”.


----------



## th62 (Nov 19, 2017)

Loxins and dynabolts are just concrete fixings.   put simply, Loxins are an expanding nut, whereas dynablots are an expanding bolt


----------

